# Tits?



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah!


----------



## Saney (Oct 20, 2011)

I got a pair!


----------



## Rednack (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 20, 2011)

Where's Retlaw?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Where's Retlaw?



I want to see Little Wings big titties .....




..... again


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I want to see Little Wings big titties .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I want to see Little Wings big titties .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did Chubby ever come off the hip for ya?


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 20, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Where's Retlaw?



He's working on getting his  bigger for you.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Did Chubby ever come off the hip for ya?



No! You seen her tits BP?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> No! You seen her tits BP?


----------



## Madmann (Oct 20, 2011)

Chubby = yes.

Little Fat Wart = Hell No.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I want to see Little Wings big titties .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



since Vanity and i broke up i guess the pics i took for him are no longer sacred so just for you... you'll have to use your imagination to remove the bra. 

again?


----------



## Rednack (Oct 20, 2011)

Rednack said:


>


Which one of you peter puffers deleted my pictures?


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 20, 2011)

13 posts and not a single tit.  WHAT THE HELL?  A tit a post would at least have 6 1/2 boobs by now!


----------



## Rednack (Oct 20, 2011)

Lord don't strike me blind now...


----------



## independent (Oct 20, 2011)

Rednack said:


>



Perfect penis placement.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd eat that bra just to see them titties...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 20, 2011)

it's nice to see SOME men haven't jerked their cocks into a useless stump that only responds to gaping anuses on women that will drink piss for a few dollars.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 20, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Perfect penis placement.


 I'm touching myself


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 20, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Lord don't strike me blind now...


Milf


----------



## SFW (Oct 20, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> since Vanity and i broke up i guess the pics i took for him are no longer sacred so just for you... you'll have to use your imagination to remove the bra.
> 
> again?


 




Smell my asshole, son - xHamster.com


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 20, 2011)

only on IM would people laughingly click on a link so likely to contain a myriad of horrors.


----------



## gearin up (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, Little Wing you are hot!! Cheers to you.


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 20, 2011)

Fuck dogs, tits are a mans best friend, or atleast mine


----------



## Rednack (Oct 20, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> only on IM would people laughingly click on a link so likely to contain a myriad of horrors.


tren dick is only a myth after i seen your knockers..


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 20, 2011)

Tren dick does not judge, it can put anyone out of commision, ha


----------



## Rednack (Oct 20, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> Tren dick does not judge, it can put anyone out of commision, ha


for me it's like riding a roller coaster..


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 20, 2011)

gettin one of these tonight


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> Smell my asshole, son - xHamster.com



  this video makes me laugh to the point of tears. LW that lady resembles you quite a bit, what other videos you got floating around the interwebs mmmm


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 20, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> since Vanity and i broke up i guess the pics i took for him are no longer sacred so just for you... you'll have to use your imagination to remove the bra.
> 
> again?


 who this nigga vanity


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 20, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> this video makes me laugh to the point of tears. LW that lady resembles you quite a bit, what other videos you got floating around the interwebs mmmm


 

neg me for being a coffee-swilling donut-puncher


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 21, 2011)

I come in here expecting to see tits, yet I dont see any. somebody is not doing their job


----------



## Madmann (Oct 21, 2011)

gearin up said:


> Wow, Little Wing you are hot!! Cheers to you.


 
HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA.


Your vision and taste is beyond horrible. Just as I expected, gear goon.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 21, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> neg me for being a coffee-swilling donut-puncher


 that nigga capt and his edit button are out of control..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 21, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> that nigga capt and his edit button are out of control..


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> this video makes me laugh to the point of tears. LW that lady resembles you quite a bit, what other videos you got floating around the interwebs mmmm



not on the interwebs but Vanity has some he keeps threatening to post because i broke up with him, which only makes me more sure i was right to. he's not taking it very gracefully


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> that nigga capt and his edit button are out of control..



i need to learn to look for the little edit notification.


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 21, 2011)

this is missleading, where are the goddam tits


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> who this nigga vanity



a guy living in rod sterling's twilight zone


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 21, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> since Vanity and i broke up i guess the pics i took for him are no longer sacred so just for you... you'll have to use your imagination to remove the bra.
> 
> again?



I can't rep you just yet LW, so I will just tell you publicly....



Oooo, you hot!


----------



## littlekev (Oct 21, 2011)

Madmann said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA.
> 
> 
> Your vision and taste is beyond horrible. Just as I expected, gear goon.



idk man i think shes cute too, but i did like that pic of your sister you posted in another thread. Do you and your brother share her? I got a half jug of tren ill trade!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 21, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> a guy living in rod sterling's twilight zone


 
Been there in my last relationship ..sucks bigtime lot of fuck up people
She was a looker but man she was damaged goods


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 21, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i need to learn to look for the little edit notification.


 yes do so you'll see he edits everything


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 21, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> this is missleading, where are the goddam tits



Definitely not enough tits in a thread named tits


----------



## ExLe (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I can't rep you just yet LW, so I will just tell you publicly....
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo, you hot!



Werd! CD & LW would make an ultimate milf/gilf 3 way experience!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I can't rep you just yet LW, so I will just tell you publicly....
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo, you hot!


----------



## Rednack (Oct 22, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Werd! CD & LW would make an ultimate milf/gilf 3 way experience!


It's be more like the head butting trannies...


----------



## Curt James (Oct 22, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I come in here expecting to see tits, yet I dont see any. somebody is not doing their job


















Posted these previously, but worth a second look!


----------



## Rednack (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Oct 22, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Posted these previously, but worth a second look!



Moving titties are the best


----------



## Curt James (Oct 22, 2011)

Vibrant said:


>



Imma rep you TEN times!


----------



## Madmann (Oct 22, 2011)

littlecockroach said:


> idk man i think shes cute too, but i did like that pic of your sister you posted in another thread. Do you and your brother share her? I got a half jug of tren ill trade!


 
Clearly the tren has taken its toll on your manhood and brain cells .


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 22, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Clearly the tren has taken its toll on your manhood and brain cells .



clearly you are the perfect example of a non breast fed child. puny little gay runt with wet brain syndrome cuz your mama couldn't stop being a drunk whore long enough to care for you properly.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Rednack (Oct 22, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> clearly you are the perfect example of a non breast fed child. puny little gay runt with wet brain syndrome cuz your mama couldn't stop being a drunk whore long enough to care for you properly.


Madmann got all the nourishment he needed for his daddy's cock, he didn't have time for his mammas tit, it was to much like work..


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 22, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Imma rep you TEN times!



Where's my reps or no more titty gifs here's a sample of what you'll be missing


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 23, 2011)

Due to popular demand, i'm posting more titty gifs on 1 condition: Curt James is not allowed to see them until he gives me my promised reps GOD DAMN IT 



Now for all of you that are NOT Curt James, enjoy


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 23, 2011)

the gifs didn't work for me until today because my connection has been crappy but there is some major nice boobies going on here rep Vibrant.  i have a few of the boobs pressing on glass ones i think people were pretty clever to make those.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 23, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> the gifs didn't work for me until today because my connection has been crappy but there is some major nice boobies going on here rep Vibrant.  i have a few of the boobs pressing on glass ones i think people were pretty clever to make those.



Little wing, you post the pics, I'll post the gifs. That way everybody wins.

I thought this gif was really funny:


----------



## littlekev (Oct 23, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Clearly the tren has taken its toll on your manhood and brain cells .



 not very clever comeback bro... Keep up the effort though.


----------



## gearin up (Oct 24, 2011)

Madmann said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA.
> 
> 
> Your vision and taste is beyond horrible. Just as I expected, gear goon.


 ummmm....... Yawn.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 24, 2011)

Since Curt James started delivering on my promised reps, I won't hold the titty gifs hostage anymore





.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 24, 2011)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## rob321 (Oct 25, 2011)

Very nice little wing


----------



## Madmann (Oct 25, 2011)

littlekev said:


> not very clever comeback bro... Keep up the effort though.


 
Not my fault your puny mind can't comprehend a clear observation.



gearin up said:


> ummmm....... Yawn.


 
Your life is boring, I know. Too bad you can't do anything about it.

Would suck to be you.


----------



## gearin up (Oct 25, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Your life is boring, I know. Too bad you can't do anything about it.
> 
> Would suck to be you.


 
Your hamster is clearly off its wheel, regroup and try again later everyone has an off day.


----------



## custom (Oct 25, 2011)

Only real titties count!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 25, 2011)

gearin up said:


> Your hamster is clearly off its wheel, regroup and try again later everyone has an off day.




His mom needs to switch to Caffeine Free RC Cola.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 25, 2011)

custom said:


> Only real titties count!


check out the toilet plunger for a dildo behind her...


----------



## custom (Oct 25, 2011)

Rednack said:


> check out the toilet plunger for a dildo behind her...


 Thats nothing on the other side of her there's a double headed dildo the size of a tree trunk


----------



## Rednack (Oct 25, 2011)

custom said:


> Thats nothing on the other side of her there's a double headed dildo the size of a tree trunk


give her props from me, she looks good for someone who's been rode hard and put up wet...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## DFINEST (Oct 25, 2011)

Very Nice Little Wing ...
Definitely TOP DRAWER!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Rednack (Oct 25, 2011)

they need a smiley of a smiley jacking off in a coffee cup and another smiley drinking it...


----------



## littlekev (Oct 25, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Not my fault your puny mind can't comprehend a clear observation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, every man has to have something small or aka "puny" on his body, im glad i didn't follow in your footsteps and have a "puny" little pecker.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 25, 2011)

littlekev said:


> Well, every man has to have something small or aka "puny" on his body, im glad i didn't follow in your footsteps and have a "puny" little pecker.


And why may I ask are you looking at his pecker?


----------



## custom (Oct 25, 2011)

I thought this was a titties thread


----------



## Rednack (Oct 25, 2011)

custom said:


> I thought this was a titties thread



Just for you bro...


----------



## littlekev (Oct 25, 2011)

Rednack said:


> And why may I ask are you looking at his pecker?



He sent me a pm that said is this dbol,  i should have known not to open the link


----------



## Rednack (Oct 25, 2011)

littlekev said:


> He sent me a pm that said is this dbol,  i should have known not to open the link


so you're bi-curious?


----------



## littlekev (Oct 25, 2011)

why you a lonely boy, sorry i can't fullfill your erotic fantasy's, i don't like dick, pm madmann he will assist you.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 26, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> since Vanity and i broke up i guess the pics i took for him are no longer sacred so just for you... you'll have to use your imagination to remove the bra.
> 
> again?



You are one hot babe!


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 26, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I can't rep you just yet LW, so I will just tell you publicly....
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo, you hot!



I'd wager you're just as hot.  

If you and Little Wing want to PM me some pics I'd appreciate them!  And sure as hell wouldn't share!


----------



## rob321 (Oct 26, 2011)

real tits are the best


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)

enough?


----------



## lucky_slevin (Oct 26, 2011)

That's the real deal too fellas


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)

lucky_slevin said:


> That's the real deal too fellas


 

nice


----------



## lucky_slevin (Oct 26, 2011)

grynch888 said:


> nice



I'll take some better ones tonight and update later... She loves when I post them on this board, lol


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hell yeah


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 26, 2011)

lucky_slevin said:


> That's the real deal too fellas



is it just me or does duckface ruin a perfectly good show of tits?


----------



## lucky_slevin (Oct 26, 2011)

Crono1000 said:


> is it just me or does duckface ruin a perfectly good show of tits?



I think it's just you my man... I personally think it's a sexy look but hey, everyone has a personal preference...


----------



## Retlaw (Oct 26, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Where's Retlaw?


 

Im here, you TERD !


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 26, 2011)

Walters getting a little comp time on the prison computer..good for you brother....behave yourself get the fuck out of there....


----------



## lucky_slevin (Oct 26, 2011)

For my boys Grynch and Train...


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hell yeah. Nice. I know you have great times with those things. lol


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have to say, little wing is pretty HOT. I always had a thing for older women...


----------



## lucky_slevin (Oct 27, 2011)

My lady such a soldier... 
She should get a gift for letting me post all those pics of her, hahahaha!!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks  i'm ok for an old lady but there are some really lovely girls in this thread. very beautiful pics grynch888.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2011)

lucky_slevin said:


> My lady such a soldier...
> She should get a gift for letting me post all those pics of her, hahahaha!!



she has a very nice figure. her belly is sexy too.


----------



## lucky_slevin (Oct 27, 2011)

Clen works wonders my friend...


----------



## rob321 (Oct 27, 2011)

This one so fucking hot


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Rednack (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## rob321 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## rob321 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Oct 27, 2011)

grynch888 said:


> enough?



There can never be enough tits





.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 27, 2011)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE TITS


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 28, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> thanks  i'm ok for an old lady but there are some really lovely girls in this thread. very beautiful pics grynch888.



You're not old.  You're just fine!


----------



## tommygunz (Oct 28, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> thanks  i'm ok for an old lady but there are some really lovely girls in this thread. very beautiful pics grynch888.



LW, IM's resident MILF


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 28, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> LW, IM's resident MILF



Werd!!


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 28, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> thanks  i'm ok for an old lady but there are some really lovely girls in this thread. very beautiful pics grynch888.


 
Thanks


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 28, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> You're not old. You're just fine!


 

I agree


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 29, 2011)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 29, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> thanks  i'm ok for an old lady but there are some really lovely girls in this thread. very beautiful pics grynch888.


 


Zaphod said:


> You're not old. You're just fine!


 


Little Wing said:


> thanks .


 
If that dorky queer's compliment goes to your head then shame on you.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> lw, im's resident milf



lw = gilf


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2011)

Madmann said:


> If that dorky queer's compliment goes to your head then shame on you.



allll the lovely tatas in this thread and THIS is all you can focus on??? 
you passed the gay test with *two* fucking rainbows you silly faggot.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 30, 2011)

Vibrant said:


>



It's an early Christmas!


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy Halloween





.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------

